# Babywearing with herniated disc- advice?



## MamaKye (Feb 2, 2006)

I am very interested in babywearing. I will be due at the end of January and I am very much feeling the pressures on my spine of carrying the extra weight of the baby on a herniated disc. My question is if anyone knows anything about if it would still be safe for me to be babywearing with this back injury and if so, what is the best wrap or carrier that helps with back support?


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I had back surgery and babywearing is SO much easier on your back than trying to carry your baby around! I would get a carrier that distributes the weight evenly across both your shoulders so that your spine can stay straight.
I loved the Moby wrap for newborn and little babies but a nice soft woven would be great too. Also, it's very convenient to have a structured carrier to do a quick snap in/out, especially if it's winter and you don't want to worry about getting a wrap wet on the ground or something.
I have a Beco Gemini and really love it because you have the option of crossing the straps in the back like a mei tai which just adds to the even weight distribution.
A sling can be ok for quick trips but it can put some strain on your back because it's on one shoulder.
If you are breastfeeding, make sure you have good support so that you don't get hunched over and I needed to pay attention because I would find myself raising my shoulders for some reason and getting all stiff from it.
Happy Babywearing!


----------



## IzzyTheTerrible (Sep 24, 2011)

I have herniated discs - L4, L5, S1.

I was VERY concerned about babywearing, but took someone's advice. One thing I'd stay away from is a side sling, except for a quick - while you're out - kinda thing, you want to really distribute the weight.

A front wrap is ok for me to do, but really hurts my lower back after a short while. I can do it maybe 20 minutes. (I'm pretty top heavy as it is, if you get my drift - so I've always had problems).

A back wrap, on the other hand, I could wear for hours at a time. He doesn't enjoy it as much, and I don't enjoy it as much in terms of intimacy, but my back thanks me for it and as an added bonus I can actually get stuff done!

I'd really do it, think of it this way - if you practice wrapping, you can do it whatever way you need it done. I wrap so the weight is carried on my upper back, and supported by my shoulders, chest and waist.... versus on your hip.


----------

